# anyone interested in babies in PA



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

i have hairless and hairy babies. i just need to find them loving homes so they don't end up at a pet store.


----------



## Nyka (Jun 26, 2009)

Which part of PA are you in? And -please- don't take them to a Pet Store! They are doomed to become feeders more often than not! If you cannot find them all homes, find a Rescue that is willing to take in the eepers and find them good homes. 

Depending on which part of PA, I may be willing to help ya find some homes for them. Oh and piccies might help too! (For some people it's love at first sight when it comes to potential rattie kiddos.


----------



## Kathy B (Jul 8, 2009)

Just curious about something. Since you have a web page as a breeder/Rattery I'm wondering why they would be in any danger of ending up at a pet store?


----------



## Nyka (Jun 26, 2009)

I should have checked you profile as well at first... If that's what's going to happen to your bubs after they're born and can't find them homes... I'll have no part in helping. That's just sad.


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

i was trying to start something but it just got out of control. i love them all to death but i really think they would be better off some where else. don't get me wrong i spend most of my time during the day holding and caring for them. it's just gotten to be too much. even though it would break my heart i would like to down size to maybe 4. almost all of my friends have rats now and im running out of homes to place them in. i am in york county.


----------



## Nyka (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you done trying to run the Rattery then?


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

yes. it is too much work and money...and cages.


----------



## Nyka (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay... one thing that may help then...Could you travel to Philly at all? There's an awesome rescue there that you may have heard of "The Rat Chick Rescue". We adopted two of our boys from there and met the owner, Maria in person. She is very nice and -very- trustworthy. You'd have to contact her though, of course. 

http://www.ratchickratrescue.com/index.html

How many are there and would you be willing to supply some cages to go along with them? (Just some general questions.)


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

okay if anyone is interested in adopting them or helping me find homes i have:

1-5 week old tan cap stripe female(black eyes, standard ears) 
6-3 week old hooded hairless male and females(black eyes, standard ears) 
1-2 week old agouti hooded male(black eyes, standard ears) 
1-2 week old black w/ white belly(black eyes, standard ears) 
2-2 week old hooded not sure of the color males(black eyes, standard ears) 
4-2 week old black hooded males(black eyes, standard ears) 
1-2 week old black hooded female(black eyes, standard ears) 
3-2 week old agouti w/ white belly males(black eyes, standard ears) 
6-that were born 7/5/09 
17-that were born 7/6/09 all are dumbo pos blues

I have pictures of all of them and the parents.

I hope someone could help me out.
Thanks


----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)




----------



## alexisss (May 17, 2009)

almost all of my babies have found homes. i still have 3 male hairless babies and 11 hairy babies. i have pictures so just ask.


----------

